# I'm pretty sure I wouldn't pass PT today.



## Marshy (25 Aug 2016)

So based on my current fitness level. I know full well I can't pass PT if I had to do it right now today, in the slightest. 19 push-ups? I can do maybe 8, and 3-4 probably would not count. 

I'm sitting at around 310lbs, with 225 lean around ~30% BF and I'm 5'10. I have a lot of work to do before I actually make the commitment and apply. But I was hoping to get some advice as to what I should be working on to prepare myself for the physical aspects of applying.

I also know a handful of people who are actively serving or have served, is there any important things that I should ask them to get there perspective?


----------



## DAA (25 Aug 2016)

Here's a "general" guideline to use.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90#tab4


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

Marshy said:
			
		

> I know full well I can't pass PT if I had to do it right now today, in the slightest. 19 push-ups? I can do maybe 8, and 3-4 probably would not count.
> 
> I'm sitting at around 310lbs, with 225 lean around ~30% BF and I'm 5'10. I have a lot of work to do before I actually make the commitment and apply. But I was hoping to get some advice as to what I should be working on to prepare myself for the physical aspects of applying.



This may help,

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.0/nowap.html
18 pages.

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0

How to lose weight in a healthy way (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/28218.75
6 pages.

Fat troops on the street....  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.300.html
13 pages.

Forces "fat camp"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113364.0

"overweight" women and applying  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114465.0

Extra weight  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/121440/post-1415332.html#msg1415332

can my weight affect my medical?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120516.0

Medical Standards - Weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/93013.0
2 pages.

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375
21 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0/nowap.html
19 pages.

Chest pain when running?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/98540.0

BMQ fitness for recruit 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122349/post-1450619.html#msg1450619

Fail Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+fail+fitness&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=4Yq4V4m0B6eC8QechJnYBw&gws_rd=ssl#

BMI
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R5xvVtyWCoyN8QfehI6oAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMI

Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=vhhwVtTzGoqN8Qecp47gBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+fitness

Fat
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+leadership&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TC1wVujdAouN8Qf2uo7QAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+Fat

etc... etc...

Good luck!

_As always_,  your most trusted source of information is Recruiting, and your Doctor.


----------



## runormal (25 Aug 2016)

Marshy said:
			
		

> So based on my current fitness level. I know full well I can't pass PT if I had to do it right now today, in the slightest. 19 push-ups? I can do maybe 8, and 3-4 probably would not count.
> 
> I'm sitting at around 310lbs, with 225 lean around ~30% BF and I'm 5'10. I have a lot of work to do before I actually make the *commitment and apply*. But I was hoping to get some advice as to what I should be working on to prepare myself for the physical aspects of applying.
> 
> I also know a handful of people who are actively serving or have served, is there any important things that I should ask them to get there perspective?



Why not apply now? I understand that you have a lot of weight to loose. 

But there are a lot of factors that may slow down your application:
- Trade my be full for the year
- Credit check may take time 
- Security/Background Check make time
- You may have a medical problem you need to sort out
- You may fail the CFAT and will need to practice that
- You might not be competitive enough right away and may need to do additional things to strengthen your application

But if you apply and have a goal in mind, once it gets to winter  :cold: you won't say "it is too cold to run, go to the gym or whatever".

I know when I was losing weight before I joined the reserves I didn't start running until like 3 months before basic (I used a couch potato to 5k program). However I kept on putting it off and finally looked at a calendar and realized I need to start running. Personally I've lost about 40 pounds since I joined the army.

The biggest thing to keep in mind is your diet IMO. Eat less (don't starve your self, but try not to get seconds etc). Cut all pop/chips/deserts from your diet, and remove other sugars and such if you can. 

Kudos on you for trying to fix the problem before you show up on course though. There is a lot of excellent information on this site, happy digging.


----------



## mariomike (25 Aug 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Personally I've lost about 40 pounds since I joined the army.
> 
> The biggest thing to keep in mind is your diet IMO. Eat less (don't starve your self, but try not to get seconds etc). Cut all pop/chips/deserts from your diet, and remove other sugars and such if you can.



You ain't gonna eat no bread, no corn, no pie, cake, desserts of any kind. No whole milk, no beans, no butter, no sugar, no potatoes, candy, ice cream, salad dressing or peanut butter... You came here with nothing but fat. You're gonna leave here with nothing but muscle. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSCp8txMl-4
1:30


----------



## RMJOE (25 Aug 2016)

That is funny sounds like the chow hall menu at Gagetown. Work out and eat healthy, I lost 70lbs in basic. Big problem is the amount of food you eat generally on DP1 is a lot not for all people but most eat a ton.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

